# Application(s) fichier excel



## Aleks25410 (15 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens d'acquérir un iPad, je cherche, je chercher et je cherche désespérément une application GRATUITE capable d'ouvrir et de lire des fichiers excel ou .xls sur mon iPad !! 

Voilà, si quelqu'un pourrai pourrai me filer un coups de pouce, sa m'aiderai énormément...

Merci d'avance


----------



## naas (16 Février 2011)

google docs


----------



## Aleks25410 (16 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas reussi à trouver google docs !!

C'est quand même très embettant de ne pas pouvoir trouver une application qui permet d'éditer un fichier .xls !!!  

Si quelqu'un en connai d'autre qu'il me fasse signe !


----------



## naas (16 Février 2011)

Tu veux du gratuit, tu as: google docs
si tu n'es pas capable de trouver, tu ne seras pas capable de l'utiliser. donc laisse tomber
achete iwork, oui j'ai dit acheter, et tu auras ta solution payante


----------

